# MAC - Slimshines - Feb 08



## MAC_Whore (Jan 29, 2008)

Place all your *Slimshines 08* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC  or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Slimshines 08 Discussion* . For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *colour story post*.


----------



## Risser (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## lara (Jan 31, 2008)

Urgent! Slimshine (repromote)


----------



## Chopy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lovey-Dove


----------



## mezzamy (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Padmita (Feb 7, 2008)

Missy Slimshine:






(it's a little more yellow-ish even - very orange, but not bright)


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Feb 7, 2008)

Skin reference: NC42


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## xjoycex (Feb 8, 2008)

Cocoamour


----------



## shriekingviolet (Feb 9, 2008)

"Naked" lips for reference:





Urgent!





Intimidate





Grenadine


----------



## paopao (Feb 9, 2008)

Long Stem Rose:


----------



## damsel (Feb 10, 2008)

MAC Lipstick vs. Slimshine





Mousse & Bare





NC50: Mousse (top) Bare (below)


----------



## Meryl (Feb 12, 2008)

Voile, Funshine and Bare:


----------



## lara (Feb 14, 2008)

*Grenadine *Slimshine.









*Long Stem Rose* Slimshine.


----------



## TinynFabulous (Feb 17, 2008)

Lovey Dove


----------



## pooh85 (Feb 20, 2008)

Today I have receveid Missy

with  sun light 




with flash





with flash but with a different light




I love it!


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 24, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2344/...69930a2b_o.jpg


----------



## gwaste (Feb 24, 2008)

grenadine





urgent





rock out





bare





funshine


on NW15 with med-pig lips, for reference


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 28, 2008)

Long stem rose...
I'll make swatches on my lips and also compare it to "bombshell"


----------



## rchickos (Mar 1, 2008)

Grenadine






Pink D'Lush (from previous release)


----------



## glamqueen1 (Mar 5, 2008)

First lips Scant, second Funshine.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 6, 2008)

One on the far left is a mattene (40's pink)
Pink D-Lush, Voile, Bare


----------



## radarlove (Mar 8, 2008)

No love for Prudeaux yet...so I have to represent for this great colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very pale with quite pigmented lips.





A definite try before you buy...the colour in the tube is misleading!





Lighter application.





Heavier layering (sorry it's somewhat uneven on the top lip, the bottom lip gives the best representation).


----------



## Moxy (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my slimshine lipstick in FUNSHINE:






And on my lips:


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 22, 2008)

on very pale skin ( BE in Fair) a good dupe for this is Vixen that Victoria Secrets carries


----------



## radarlove (Mar 22, 2008)

Intimidate:











Grenadine:


----------



## sofabean (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (May 3, 2008)

bare slimshine on nc25 skin


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 2, 2008)

All clickable thumbnails:

Long Stem Rose:




Bare:




Bare & Long Stem Rose:


----------

